# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  فوائد الباذنجان لعلاج أمراض فقر الدم

## mohamed73

الباذنجان هو من الحضروات التي تتبع فصلية  الباذنجانية اسمه العلمي Solanum melongena من الخضروات الموسمية له لون  أسود وبنفسجي داكن وهنالك أنواع بيضاء، بالإنجليزية Eggplants يزرع في شبة  القارة الهندية ولكنه تتم زراعته اليوم في جميع أنحاء العالم له لون لامع  هو ملك الخضروات يدخل في عدد من الأطباق العالمية له طعم لذيذ ونكهة رائعة ،  له قيمة غذائية عالية يحتوي على عدد من المعادن والفيتامينات مصدر غني  للفيتامين C، فيتامين K، وفيتامين B6، والثيامين، النياسين، والمغنيسيوم  والفوسفور والنحاس والألياف الغذائية، حمض الفوليك ، البوتاسيوم، والمنغنيز لا يحتوي على الكولسترول ولا الدهون المشبعة.*أهمية الباذنجان لعلاج فقر الدم * فقر الدم أو الأنيميا من الأمراض التي تصيب الإنسان بسبب انخفاض تركيز نسبة الهيموجلوبين  بالدم المستوى الطبيعي للإناث 11غم/ديسيلتر والذكور البالغين أقل من  13غم/ديسيلتر، يحدث مع انخفاض النسبة منع وصول الدم المؤكسد، المحمل  بالأوكسجين يبدأ المريض بالشكوي من الإجهاد والإرهاق والصداع والخمول وعدم  التركيز وفقدان الوعي أحيانًا ويبدأ السبب الرئيس لحدوث فقر الدم بسبب حدوث  خلل في إنتاج كرات الدم الحمراء هو فقر الدم الإنحلالي من الحالات المرضية  الأكثر شيوعًا ، هناك إحصائية أن معظم المرضى بأمراض مزمنة يصابون بفقر  الدم ، تكون استجابة الخلايا الشبكية منخفضة تدل على استجابة غير ملائمة  لفقر الدم، أو استجابة مرتفعة تدل على استجابة ملائمة لفقدان الدم يحدث  النزيف وانحلال الدم، أشهر أسباب فقر الدم الكبير عوز فيتامين ب12 و فقر  الدم بعوز حمض الفوليك أو فقر الدم السوس بسبب الفشل الكلوي وفقر الدم  الناتج عن انحلال الدم و أشهر اسباب فقر الدم سوء التغذية ونقص الحديد يحدث  فقر الدم الحديدي يحدث مع فقر الدم : الشعور بالضعف والإرهاق والتعب العام وضعف  التركيز والإحساس بالدوخة والأرق وتشنجات الساق وضيق في التنفس والصداع  وتصلب الأظافر وجفافها والخدر العام بالجسم والأطراف تململ الساقين وفقدان  الذاكرة الاكتئاب .بالطبع التغذية بتناول المواد الغذائية  التي تحتوي على الحديد هي العلاج الأول لمثل هذه الحالات المرضية حيث أن  نقص الحديد خطر كبير على الصحة العامة للأعراض سالفة الذكر مع الخلل  المعرفي يحتوي الباذنجان بجميع أنواعه على نسبة كبيرة من الحديد أكثر من  التفاح والسبانخ مع معدن النحاس العنصر الرئيس في إنتاج وتكوين خلايا الدم  الحمراء، يرفع تناول الباذنجان من الحديد بالدم بالتالي مزيد من إنتاج  الهيمولوجبين وكرات الدم الحمراء ، يسمح للدم المؤكسد بالانتقال وتغذية  بقية أجزاء الجسم ومنح الجسم القوة والطاقة اللازمة له وعلاج الضعف يفضل  تناول الباذنجان مشوي أو مسلوق لمزيد من القيمة الغذائية.*فوائد مثالية أخرى لنبات الباذنجان* يساعد  الباذنجان في عملية الهضم، بسبب احتواءه على قدر كبير من الألياف الغذائية  هو من العناصر الضرورية لصحة الجهاز الهضمي يعمل على تنظيم حركة الأمعاء  بمثالية حيث أن الألياف تعمل على إفراز العصارة المعدية التي تسهل من عملية  امتصاص وهضم الطعام، كما أنها تقضي على الكولسترول الضار. هو مناسب لمن يتبعون الحميات الغذائية  لخسارة الوزن وحميات التمارين الرياضية ، الباذنجان المشوي قبل التمرين  يمنح الجسم الطاقة كما أنه يحتوي على الألياف التي تقضي على هرمون الجوع  الجريلين بالتالي قمع الشهية.يعمل الباذنجان على تحسين وظائف الدماغ  بسبب دفعة المغذيات النباتية يعمل على تعزيز النشاط المعرفي لذلك هو مفيد  لمرضى فقر الدم لأن من ضمن أعراضه المحافظة قلة التركيز وضعف الإدراك ، ذلك  بفضل البوتاسيوم في الباذنجان الذي يعمل على غذاء الدماغ وقوة ضخ الدم بها  لأداء وظائفها الحيوية، كما أنه يحتوي على الأنثوسيانين المرتبط بعلاج  الجذور الحرة بالدماغ يعالج الخرف والزهايمر والضعف العصبي. من ضمن أهم فوائد الباذنجان المحافظة على  العظام من أمراض الهشاشة غالبًا ما تكون العظام عرضة للتدهور مع الوقت  فالباذنجان يحتوي على المركبات الفينولية التي تقضي على علامات شيخوخة  العظام وتزيد من كثافة المعادن كالحديد والكالسيوم .يحتوي الباذنجان على نسبة عالية من  فيتامين سي الذي يعزز من القدرات المناعية كما أن المنجنيز مع مضادات  الأكسدة تقي على الجذور الحرة التي تسببها الخلايا المتحولة . يرتبط تناول الباذنجان بصحة القلب  والأوعية الدموية بسبب الألياف التي تقضي على الكولسترول الضار وتحفز من  امتصاص الكولسترول النافع بالتالي تمنع الإصابة بالنوبات القلبية والسكتات  الدماغية .يعد فقر الدم  من أسوء الأمراض التي يتعرض لها الإنسان ومضاعفاته خطيرة جدًا على الصحة  لذلك عليك بتعزيز نفسك بالأطعمة التي ترفع من نسبة الهيموجلوبين بالدم مثل  الباذنجان ولكن المسلوق والمشوي لفاعلية عالية .

----------

